# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Successfully patented my paracord survival bracelet invention!

## paracordist

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
A few years ago, I came up with an idea involving cutting a ferro rod and drilling a hole to make a toggle closure for a bracelet that would also contain a scraping device, paracord and tinder (I posted it here in early 2011 Best paracord survival bracelet? -firesteel, tinder, scraper and sling http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ad.php?t=16290). Here's the 2011 prototype:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
I'm proud to say that I've successfully reached the end of a long and difficult process to obtain a patent from the USPTO. 

This proves to me that a little guy can protect his invention from companies who would use their status and money to steal and profit from it - without credit or even a nod!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

Congratulation.......Way to go.

So does this mean that the one I got from you is a rare, limited, pre-release addition, that worth a lot of money?
Can you provide a Certificate of Authenticity?........To track and establish provenance?

----------


## Rick

Congratulations! I know that's an expensive and difficult process.

----------


## Winnie

Good for you!

----------


## RangerXanatos

Congratulations!   Does that also protect the individual pieces such as the ferro rod toggle?

----------


## Grizz123

will you see any return on this investment?

----------


## Logarius

Awesome!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

Congratulations Kevin.  Have you contacted that POS Ron yet?

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Congratulations Kevin.  Have you contacted that POS Ron yet?


My thoughts exactly. He was a member of here as well I believe.

----------


## paracordist

> Congratulations Kevin.  Have you contacted that POS Ron yet?


LOL LOL LOL NOT YET HA HA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paracordist

> Congratulations! I know that's an expensive and difficult process.


 thanks! In the end, I don't know if it will have been worth it. All I know is that I sat down and said to myself "I will regret it forever If I see these on the shelf being sold by some big name company with Bear Grylls name on it LOL!




> Congratulations!   Does that also protect the individual pieces such as the ferro rod toggle?


In a way it's kind of complicated. I have a "utility patent" which is more of the holy Grail of patents. It protects more than just the form, it's the function of the entire embodiment. See this link for the application to review the protected 
http://www.google.com/patents/US20130213089
Survival Bracelet
US 20130213089 A1



> will you see any return on this investment?


 I may not. It takes money to hire lawyers to notify potential infringers that they may be in violation and set the "clock" for damages. Then, it takes lawyers to help you write license agreements, to sue for patent infringement if it comes to that. However, I didn't come this far to sit here and watch myself get screwed LOL. Ultimately, best return on my investment might be to sell the rights/patent to an interested party.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

Your last statement was what I was thinking when you posted this. There are several countries today that either don't abide by patents or don't enforce them. Most of the top name companies see knock offs no matter what they make and getting a grievance adjudicated in a foreign country is about like trying to drink the ocean dry. Not gonna happen. Sell your patent and run.

----------


## hunter63

Had an Uncle patent a hand warmer for rifle/shotgun as well as fishing rod and bow......
Was bought out by a company that didn't make them....just didn't want competition. 

Made few bucks....but not much.

----------


## aflineman

Very Cool. Congratulations!

----------


## hunter63

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> A few years ago, I came up with an idea involving cutting a ferro rod and drilling a hole to make a toggle closure for a bracelet that would also contain a scraping device, paracord and tinder (I posted it here in early 2011 Best paracord survival bracelet? -firesteel, tinder, scraper and sling http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ad.php?t=16290). Here's the 2011 prototype:
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> I'm proud to say that I've successfully reached the end of a long and difficult process to obtain a patent from the USPTO. 
> 
> This proves to me that a little guy can protect his invention from companies who would use their status and money to steal and profit from it - without credit or even a nod!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing the picture with the big "Patented" across the front...Priceless.

----------


## Solar Geek

Kevin many many congrats!!!! I remember what a jerk Ron was. So glad you won!  SG

----------


## Lifer Prepper

Very nice. Creative answer to some common problems. I hope it works out well for you.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Congrats Kevin, been a long time!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Congratulation, I've enjoyed seeing your work.

----------


## paracordist

Thanks for the well wished and kind comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Phaedrus

That's pretty cool!

----------


## Wildthang

That is a very practical tool, where and how do I get one? Would be a great addition to my mini bob for short hikes.

----------


## crashdive123

> That is a very practical tool, where and how do I get one? Would be a great addition to my mini bob for short hikes.


Here ya go.  http://www.paracordist.com/

----------


## your_comforting_company

Hey, I saw that in the Kadels (sp) catalog! Way Cool!

----------


## Lamewolf

That's great, but how does one go about getting a patent on something that has been made for years now by everybody and their brother ?

----------


## Rick

It it hasn't been patented then you simply patent it. More than one person has had their product idea taken away from them because they didn't patent it and someone else did.

----------


## survivalmike

That looks awesome! Let us know when and where it becomes available!

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Awesome job! It's good to see someone with an entrepreneurial spirit.

----------


## paracordist

> That's great, but how does one go about getting a patent on something that has been made for years now by everybody and their brother ?


If it's been in the public domain for a year you are out of luck. My patent is fortunately not for something that "...has been made for years now by everybody and their brother", so I can't speak to how you'd go about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Deadpool

Congratulations Paracordist! Your design is a lot more than just a paracord bracelet. I understand that your patent is on the design of including a way to make fire from the bracelet with a "rechargeable" tinder, a scraper, and the way you used the ferro rod. How many people carry a a ferro rod and knife with them at all times. I've watched a lot of your videos and appreciate all the time you've taken to share your knowledge and experience with others. Making paracord bracelets is something that has become popular by many lately. I hope you can profit from all of your hard work.

----------


## 1stimestar

Wow, that's so very cool.  Congratulations.

----------


## dkr

http://www.adn.com/article/20150322/...usiness-future


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Kid came up with ^^this ^^ on his own and has pulled in over $30K.  How much have you pulled in if yuou don't mind me asking (in general terms)

thx

----------


## Sarge47

Awhile back I was trying to track down a company that made the original Hank Roberts Mini Mark stove with an upgrade.  They included the same patent number that was on the original and some other knock-offs of the same design...so I called the U.S. Patent office to hopefully get some info on the company that had vanished.  Imagine my surprise when I found out that a U.S. Patent doesn't last that long, and while you can get an extension for a shorter period, when it's up it's up and your product is then "up for grabs."  the guy I talked to said that if I was interested then I could manufacture the same stove without any patent problems!... :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

Technically, that's correct. It's either 17 or 20 years depending on the circumstances. But a shrewd marketer can make a patent last much longer.

----------


## InfantryAmerican

This is the kind of ingenious creative spirit that makes a real survivalist. I'm already happy to have found my new home among you guys  :Big Grin:

----------

